# Main > News >  [Kickstarter] Isometric Mapping

## heruca

This campaign features a "software + mapping content" combo that will let GMs easily create gorgeous full-color isometric maps and player handouts for their tabletop RPG game sessions.

No drawing skill required. Making isometric maps should be about as easy as snapping virtual blocks together to create your own fantasy or modern day locales.

The software is MapForge, which runs on Windows and Macs (exception: not on Catalina).

There are no shipping costs involved, since it's all digital downloads.

*Funding goal:* $6000

*Start Date:* Oct 24, 2019

*End Date:* Nov 23, 2019

*Campaign link:* https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ric-map-making

PS: Be sure to click on the Add-On preview badges!

----------


## Bogie

Just adding my 2 cents to help bump this project up.  Iso maps look really cool, but not everyone has the skills to do them.  This new add-on to the MapForge program will allow for some wicked good ISO maps.  If you are interested you need to jump on this, it is 60% funded with 4 days to go so it is going to be close.

----------

